# Sage Dual Boiler - Adjusting Volumetric and Time Settings



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am familiar with navigating to the advanced menu on my Sage DB, however there does not appear to be any way of adjusting the time or volume settings of the one and two button automatic modes. Am I missing something?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Try p.14 in the manual.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

@NickdeBug - it must be bad if I have to read the user manual.....dang.

Seriously though, thank you. Not sure why I did not see this before.

So, I programmed my 2-cup button to 39 seconds duration (which includes a 10 second pre-infusion) and using a 18.4g dose and a good tamp, as seen on my naked prtafilter, I got a 36.7g extraction out. I did it again using 18.1g in for 36.4g out over the same time. Both tasty shots. Does this mean I am getting the hang of this?


----------



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

What kind of pressure are you getting through the shot? Ive had a new born and gotten sloppy, as I keep getting 11vr and then dropping to 9 where it seems to hold steady.

Will try the time adjustment as find that with the pre infusion the flow has to be quite fast in order to get a full double shot out in the 30 seconds.

Also not sure if its the beans but getting a lot of sticking when removing the portafilter with the puck sticking to the shower screen.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AMCD300 said:


> @NickdeBug - it must be bad if I have to read the user manual.....dang.
> 
> Seriously though, thank you. Not sure why I did not see this before.
> 
> So, I programmed my 2-cup button to 39 seconds duration (which includes a 10 second pre-infusion) and using a 18.4g dose and a good tamp, as seen on my naked prtafilter, I got a 36.7g extraction out. I did it again using 18.1g in for 36.4g out over the same time. Both tasty shots. Does this mean I am getting the hang of this?


If it's tasty then yes


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

RossT said:


> What kind of pressure are you getting through the shot? Ive had a new born and gotten sloppy, as I keep getting 11vr and then dropping to 9 where it seems to hold steady.
> 
> Will try the time adjustment as find that with the pre infusion the flow has to be quite fast in order to get a full double shot out in the 30 seconds.
> 
> Also not sure if its the beans but getting a lot of sticking when removing the portafilter with the puck sticking to the shower screen.


I don't pay much attention to pressure but often find mines higher than 9 to start.

Some people find that upping the dose will resolve the issue of pucks sticking e.g. 19g in an 18g VST but I've found that intermittently it happens with different coffees and some more than others. I kind of just accept it now.


----------

